# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Dallimi midis studentëve jashtë vendit nga ata që studjojnë në Shqipëri

## Hyllien

Eshte i mirenjohur argumenti se *Studentet qe studiojne jashte shtetit duhet te kene prioriet ne Shqiperi.*  
Duke marre parasysh qe:
*universitet jashte shteti jane me te mire se ata ne Shqiperi, por jo te gjithe,
*studentet jashte vendit kane sakrifikuar me teper (te pakten nga ana materiale, para dmth)
*studentet qe jane jashte duhet te kthehen, eksporti i trurit eshte ai me i demshmi qe mund te beje nje shtet
*etj

*a mendoni se eshte i drejte ky argument*?

PS: Tema mund te jete perçarese por jam i sigurte se jemi aq te afte sa te kemi respekt per mendim (dhe interesat) e njeri-tjetrit.

----------


## gocpersmari

> Eshte i mirenjohur argumenti se *Studentet qe studiojne jashte shtetit duhet te kene prioriet ne Shqiperi.*  
> Duke marre parasysh qe:
> *universitet jashte shteti jane me te mire se ata ne Shqiperi, por jo te gjithe,
> *studentet jashte vendit kane sakrifikuar me teper (te pakten nga ana materiale, para dmth)
> *studentet qe jane jashte duhet te kthehen, eksporti i trurit eshte ai me i demshmi qe mund te beje nje shtet
> *etj
> 
> *a mendoni se eshte i drejte ky argument*?
> 
> PS: Tema mund te jete perçarese por jam i sigurte se jemi aq te afte sa te kemi respekt per mendim (dhe interesat) e njeri-tjetrit.


Nuk ka perse tema te jete percarese, nje intelekt i perpunuar jashte shtetit, si perendim apo lindje do i sherbeje vendit jashtezakonisht shume, qofte kjo me implementimin e ideve te konsoliduara me sukses, qofte me ane te mendimeve revolucionare. Une mendoj se shkollat ne Shqiperi lene shume per te deshiruar nga edukimi, teorik apo praktik;aresyeja shume e kuptueshme, varferia materiale qe kohet e fundit po na zhvat nga pasuria e shpirtit dhe mendjes. 
Nderkohe,sikur dhe  vetem eksperienca e nje rryme tjeter mendimesh dhe realitetesh do ta ndihmonte vendin tone ne shqyrtimin dhe marrjen e vendimeve  me beneficiare; te gjitha keto drejt zhvillimit politik dhe ekonomik te vendit.

----------


## diikush

> Nuk ka perse tema te jete percarese, nje intelekt i perpunuar jashte shtetit, si perendim apo lindje do i sherbeje vendit jashtezakonisht shume, qofte kjo me implementimin e ideve te konsoliduara me sukses, qofte me ane te mendimeve revolucionare. Une mendoj se shkollat ne Shqiperi lene shume per te deshiruar nga edukimi, teorik apo praktik;aresyeja shume e kuptueshme, varferia materiale qe kohet e fundit po na zhvat nga pasuria e shpirtit dhe mendjes. 
> Nderkohe,sikur dhe  vetem eksperienca e nje rryme tjeter mendimesh dhe realitetesh do ta ndihmonte vendin tone ne shqyrtimin dhe marrjen e vendimeve  me beneficiare; te gjitha keto drejt zhvillimit politik dhe ekonomik te vendit.


wow .... mezi arrita te kuptoj tere keto fjale te medha...se pengohesha ne to duke i lexuar....  :shkelje syri:  j/k 

Cili ishet mendimi jot pra?...lol

----------


## [xeni]

Nuk jam dakord SuiGeneris.  :buzeqeshje:  (sorry a...)

Mendoj se prioritet duhet te kete *aftesia*  dhe kjo nuk u mungon as atyre qe jane ne Shqiperi, pavaresisht se studente te disa profileve ne Shqiperi mund te mos kene mundesi te marrin nje formim te kenaqshem. Pra varet edhe nga dega e studimit.

Gjithsesi, ne kohet tona *nuk ka rendesi se ku je, por çfare je dhe se kë ke*...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Hyllien

Xeni, nuk ka per çfare te mos jesh dakort me mua pasi une nuk kam shprehur ndonje mendim, dhe duhet te pranoj se nuk mendoj se eshte i gabuar mendimi yt, mabse duhet zhvilluar  :shkelje syri: 
Pershendetje.

----------


## [xeni]

> Xeni, nuk ka per çfare te mos jesh dakort me mua pasi une nuk kam shprehur ndonje mendim, dhe duhet te pranoj se nuk mendoj se eshte i gabuar mendimi yt, mabse duhet zhvilluar 
> Pershendetje.


Ke te drejte. Pres "zhvillimin" prej teje....  :shkelje syri: 

Ate "Ke te drejte" e ke me hater... Ne fakt nuk ke te drejte.

Duhet te thoje:  "nuk ka per çfare te thuash sorry..."  :shkelje syri: 
(read carefully please...)

----------


## Hyllien

Mendoj se zhvillimin e mendimit tend mund ta besh vetem ti vete e askush tjeter.

----------


## [xeni]

> Mendoj se zhvillimin e mendimit tend mund ta besh vetem ti vete e askush tjeter.


lol...

une e kam dhene mendimin tim, por meqe "e pranoje se nuk mendoj se e kam gabim" thashe te jepje edhe ti disa mendime se pse, prandaj thashe qe pres zhvillimin prej teje...

Eshte nje rregull i pashkruar i forumit, qe hapesi i temes te jape mendimin i pari, ose ne pamundesi qe ta jape i pari te mos e vonoje shume... OK?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gocpersmari

> wow .... mezi arrita te kuptoj tere keto fjale te medha...se pengohesha ne to duke i lexuar....  j/k 
> 
> Cili ishet mendimi jot pra?...lol


Mendimi im, shkollimi ne "disa", e theksoj, shtete te huaja duhet te vleresohet me teper se shkollimi ne Shqiperi. Po ti Diikush c'fare mendon?


Xeni une nuk e kuptoj shume mire arsyetimin tend, sepse ne lidhje me temen mendoj se nevoja e aftesise eshte implikative e tezes. Sigurisht qe po flasim per njerez te kualifikuar e jo per te tjere.

----------


## diikush

> .... Po ti Diikush c'fare mendon?


Une mendoj qe me te zotete te kene prioritet, pavaresisht se ku kane mbaruar. Dikur ishin komunistat per gjysem shekulli, per 1 seconde ose dy...lol ishin te persekutuarit, tani ata nga jashte shtetit?J Jo, ME TE AFTETET!

Eshte tjeter ceshtje tema nese mesatarja e njerezve qe jane shkolluar jashte (perfshi mua  :buzeqeshje:  ) mund te jene me te pergatitur, fale shkollave, etj.etj. Por ama, njerezit duhen pare individualisht dhe mendoj se duhen vleresuar simbas zotesise; me ne fund edhe ne Shqiperi shpresojme te behet keshtu.

----------


## [xeni]

> Xeni une nuk e kuptoj shume mire arsyetimin tend, sepse ne lidhje me temen mendoj se nevoja e aftesise eshte implikative e tezes. Sigurisht qe po flasim per njerez te kualifikuar e jo per te tjere.


Desha te them qe per disa dege edukimi qe merret ne Shqiperi eshte i nje niveli shume te ulte dhe per keto dege mbase duhet te kete nje fare prioriteti per ata qe studiojne jashte. Per te tjerat, *AFTESIA*.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Eshte i mirenjohur argumenti se *Studentet qe studiojne jashte shtetit duhet te kene prioriet ne Shqiperi.*  
> Duke marre parasysh qe:
> *universitet jashte shteti jane me te mire se ata ne Shqiperi, por jo te gjithe,
> *studentet jashte vendit kane sakrifikuar me teper (te pakten nga ana materiale, para dmth)
> *studentet qe jane jashte duhet te kthehen, eksporti i trurit eshte ai me i demshmi qe mund te beje nje shtet
> *etj
> 
> *a mendoni se eshte i drejte ky argument*?
> 
> PS: Tema mund te jete perçarese por jam i sigurte se jemi aq te afte sa te kemi respekt per mendim (dhe interesat) e njeri-tjetrit.


Eshte shume veshtire, dhe shume gabim, te behen pergjithesime te tilla. (Nuk po them se ka pergjithesuar njeri thjesht po flas une ne pergjithesi tani)  :ngerdheshje: 

*Cdo njeri eshte ndryshe, dhe si i tille cdo njeri i shfrytezon rastet ne menyr te ndryshme.* 

Ne fakt, une skam shume njohuri mbi menyren se si edukohen studentet e shkolles se larte ne Shqiperi. Por pavaresisht, them se disa gjera duhen patur parasysh:

1---A e kane mundesine studentet ne Shqiperi te mbledhin matrial te ndryshem mbi gjithcka qe mund te studiojn ashtu si ata qe mund te jene ne Amerike psh? 

a----------Kur them matrial, bije fjala per libra/dokumeta/statistika/studime/analiza te vlefshme. Dhe kur bije fjala te libri, poashtu duhet patur kujdes se nga kush eshte perkthyer sepse ndodhin qe edhe perkthimet te shtojn nje fare "bias" duke mos u shprehur aq objektivisht sa mund te jete shprehur vete autori.

2---Cili eshte mentaliteti i studenteve Shqiptar sot ne lidhje me punen dhe studimet?

a---------A ka shumica e studiuesve shpres te punesohet atje ku do, me pagen qe do?

b---------A jane duke studiuar ate qe kane deshire?

c---------A e kane mundesine financiare te blejne gjithcka (libra) qe i duhet?

d--------Cilat jane konditat shoqerore ku jetojn (pasi edhe k'to ndikojn te psikologjia dhe si rezultat ndikojn te menyra si studiojn, sa studiojn, me ke dhe cfare studiojn...etj)?

3---Kualiteti dhe njohuria e mesuesve sot ne Shqiperi ne c'rang ndodhet?

a-----------A jane shumica e mesuesve me magjisratura dhe doktorata? (Nese jane, si i kane fituar kto magjisratura dhe doktorata: vetem duke studiuar apo vetem duke paguar?)

b----------Sa te dedikuar jane mesueset ndaj edukimit te studenteve?

c----------A jane mesueset "up-to-date" me ngjarjet/zhvillimet/krijimet e fundit ne deget ku japin mesim?


Dhe mendoj ka shume pyetje te tjera qe mund te behen...

*Ne pergjithesi (po pergjithesoj edhe pse ndoshta sduhet pergjithesuar), une mendoj se kualiteti i mesimit dhen jashte Shqiperise (sidomos ne Amerike) eshte me i mire. Por ama, kjo nuk do te thot qe sejcili student e shfrytezon ate rast qe i jepet ashtu si duhet kur studion jashte.*

Ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## SKAI

> Eshte i mirenjohur argumenti se *Studentet qe studiojne jashte shtetit duhet te kene prioriet ne Shqiperi.*  
> Duke marre parasysh qe:
> *universitet jashte shteti jane me te mire se ata ne Shqiperi, por jo te gjithe,
> *studentet jashte vendit kane sakrifikuar me teper (te pakten nga ana materiale, para dmth)
> *studentet qe jane jashte duhet te kthehen, eksporti i trurit eshte ai me i demshmi qe mund te beje nje shtet
> *etj
> 
> *a mendoni se eshte i drejte ky argument*?
> 
> PS: Tema mund te jete perçarese por jam i sigurte se jemi aq te afte sa te kemi respekt per mendim (dhe interesat) e njeri-tjetrit.


Nuk eshte e then qe studentet qe mbarojne jasht shtetit duhet te kene prioritet ne Shqiperi. 
Prioritet duhet te kene te gjithe ata qe kane aftesi dhe zotsi pamvarsisht se ku mbaron studimet. Per mendimin tim student me aftesi te njejta por qe kane studjuar njeri brenda vendit dhe tjetri jasht prioritet duhet te ket ai qe ka studjuar brenda sepse eshte me afer ralitetit.
Vertet universitetet jashte vendit jane me te mira se ato brenda vendit por ky fakt nuk te jep te drejten e pretendimit te nje vendi pune pa patur aftesi por vetem per faktin se ke mbaruar ne keto universitete.
Persa i perket sakrifices matriale cdo njeri shtrine kembet sa ka jorganin. Kjo do te thot se ata qe kane jorgan te madh i shtrine kembet me shuem kurse ata qe kan jorgan te vogel i shtrine me pak.
Cfar doja te thoshja me kete? 
Se nje qe, familja e tije nga ana ekonomike eshte mire mund ti lejoje vetes privilegjin e te studjuarit jasht ne te kunder do te kenaqej edhe me shkollimin brenda vendit dhe  kjo nuk do te thot se ai qe shkon per studime jashte eshte me i zgjuar dhe me i zoti se ai qe studjon ne Shqiperi. 
TE MERITUARIT E NJE VENDI PUNE NUK MATEN ME SAKRIFICA POR ME DIJE

----------


## marsela

_Edhe une jam per vlersimin e aftesive..
Nese nxenesit qe studiojn jasht jane me te pregatitur le ti fitojne vendet e punes.Per te shmangur largimin ose qendrimin e tyre jasht, mendoj se duhet te kete drejtesi ne keto vlersime..
Jo ai qe vjen nga jasht te prese se s'ka miqte e atij qe ka hyre e ka dale me qindra here nga zyrat e te njohurve gjate shkolles e anasjelltas e dikush qe jasht thuajse "e ka blere" shkollen me lek,te vije e te zere vendin qe nje student mjaft i pergatitur, por qe ka mbaruar ne Shqiperi e meriton._

----------


## friendlyboy1

hey, ne shqiperi ka shum dege qe kan petagog te pregatitur dhe qe kan nje tradit te mir, ka dege te tjera ku ata qe kan studjuar jashte jan shum me te pregatitur. Por duhet patur parasysh qe jo te gjith ata qe studjojne jashte jan vertet serioz per studimet e tyre. Madje shumica dermuesve e studentave qe jan ne usa nuk jan aspak serioz per studimet.

----------


## gocpersmari

> Desha te them qe per disa dege edukimi qe merret ne Shqiperi eshte i nje niveli shume te ulte dhe per keto dege mbase duhet te kete nje fare prioriteti per ata qe studiojne jashte. Per te tjerat, *AFTESIA*.



I see, I completely agree with u on that...especially dege si mjeksia dhe stomatologjia, apo edhe inxhinjeria elekronike etc...

----------


## gocpersmari

Po ve re qe une e kuptoj pak ndryshe rendesine ne edukimin e nje personi jashte shtetit; duke folur eksluzivisht per ato qe jane te pregatitur, une mendoj qe pikepamjet qe keto persona kane krijuar jashte vendit jane shume te vlefshme per zhvillim e shqiperise nga te gjitha fushat. Kur dikush studjon jashte vendit te tij, sidomos Shqiperia qe akoma vazhdon te jete e izoluar nga lindja apo perendimi, nuk ka rendesi nese ekpserienca e ketij personi ka qene negative apo pozitive; e rendesishme eshte se pikerisht kjo  eskperience  i jep personit prioritet...Shpresoj te jem kuptuar mire. Une flas duke e ditur shume mire qe edukimi im ne lenden Finance ne Shqiperi do kishte qene i manget ne shume fusha; sepse pike se pare sistemi yne bankar eshte shume primitiv, stock exchange apo shume koncepte fianciare qe mund te kuptohen thellesisht vetem ne nje vend te zhvilluar si psh.  Amerika, jane pothuajse non-ekzistente ne Shqiperi.

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk jam i njohur shume me procesin arsimor ne Shqiperi,po nga shoket qe kam qe studiojne ne Tirane,shof se deri dikund niveli i tyre akademik eshte me i larte se i yni kendej.
Ndoshta ky eshte mendimi im personal,mirepo mendoj se Shqiperia,per dallim nga Maqedonia,Kosova dhe Mali i Zi,ka sistem arsimor me te zhvilluar dhe me efikas.

----------


## friendlyboy1

Ne shqiperi ka studenta shum te mir. problemi eshte se shkollat jan te neglizhuara ne shum qytete te shqiperis. nuk eshte rastesi qe 4 studenta te shkollave te mesme nga Fieri fotojn me shum vende te para ne olimpiadat e fundit se studenta nga e gjith shqiperia bashk. Kjo do te thot se neqytete te tjera shkolla nuk merret aq seriozisht sa duhet.

----------


## CrAzY^DzD

Per mendimin tim nuk ka pse tema te jete percarese dhe kjo e ka nje zgjidhje te cilen une e mendoj shume te thjeshte ..............
Ne vendet e punes per te cilet njera - pale ose tjetra duhet te kandidoje , thjesht jam i mendimit te behet nje konkurs i cili perjashton c'do lloj perparesie absurde qe mund te jepet ne c'do rast .....
Pastaj me temen nuk jam dakort ne nje gje , nuk eshte e thene qe ata qe kane shkuar jashte shtetit sakrifikojne me shume duke harxhuar para andej dhe per kete duhet te kene perparesi , mendoj se shume nga ata qe jane ketu dhe shume inteligjent madje ndoshta nuk kane mundesite per te vajtur jashte dhe per te studiuar pikersiht per ato para qe ju andej ne nje menyre ose ne tjetren jeni te afte te gjeni ..... nuk e di se sa e bera te qarte pikpamjen time por puna e perparesise ne kete menyre mund te zgjidhet ma do mendja  :buzeqeshje:

----------

